# can convert HP 130nr to sublimation ink???



## twistedmonkey (Feb 19, 2008)

hi all i am buying a hp 130nr 24 inch pinter. i was wondering if its possible to replace the ink with sublimation ink. i am not sure but i read that if i have wide format i can go with any sublimation ink i wish to buy. is this true? and can i use this printer with sublimation ink/ thank you all in advance.


----------



## bircanboss (Nov 25, 2009)

They sell the CIS so it must be compatible? Checkout this link Continuous Ink HP Compatible-Sublimation Ink, Sell Continuous Ink HP Compatible-Sublimation Ink,badges, crystal solidification machine, glass pictures - Printing & Publishing Supplies


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

the link posted is to a chinese supplier...I would be cautious of this. I have been doing dye sub for over 9 years and have yet to hear but one success story using dye sub ink from China...and the second batch was not very good. The link does not post a price nor the minimum required..perhaps Bircan knows

In addition, I have not heard of anyone using HP for dye sub. I was told that Epson print head is what makes it work...

If you do buy....let us know how it works


----------



## bircanboss (Nov 25, 2009)

The chinese place looks like they are wholesalers. They sell the CIS with sublimation ink so maybe the printer works with sublimation ink but don't trust me I don't even do sublimation


----------



## SweetExpression (Apr 22, 2009)

Hey Mike,

Check the printheads for your printer. Only piezo heads will work with dye sub ink, not not thermal heads. Epson and Ricoh both sell wide format printers that are compatible with dye sub ink.


----------



## twistedmonkey (Feb 19, 2008)

the reason is im getting a really good deal on this printer brand new with roll feeder for 500$ its a steal for a 24 inch printer in my opinion


----------



## andywt (Mar 9, 2009)

i have one and yes it is a nice printer , dunno about using it for sub work tho. would be cool as mine is just sitting there unused since upgrading.


----------



## twistedmonkey (Feb 19, 2008)

hi all i just got my hp130nr today. looks great comes with roller feeder set of ink and print heads. 500$ delivred to my house. i hope this machine holds up good. after the oem inks are finished im gonno get sub inks to test lets see what happens.


----------



## Drew Baker (Nov 12, 2009)

From my research the piezo printheads -- like in Epson and the new Ricoh printers -- work with sublimation ink because they "push" the ink out of the head. Thermal printheads -- like HP and Canon use -- heat their ink, which would vaporize sublimation ink rather than print with it. If you decide to try sublimation inks in a DJ130, you'll have to be sure to purge the normal ink from the ink lines, and somehow replace the ink in the printheads, which come with a small amount (maybe 9ml?) of primed ink. 

Good luck, 

--Drew


----------



## twistedmonkey (Feb 19, 2008)

i decided not to use this printer with sub ink. thank you all for great $$$ saving infos i almost bought inks and ruined my printer. ill stick with my epson 1400 for now


----------

